# Anybody looking for a cheap #314AW?



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Check it here on eBay...trusted AF vendor...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/111770902262?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Don,
I didn't want to go that high, but I am still looking for one.

LOL,
Aflyer


----------

